# Philips TV Remote Codes For A DIRECTV PLUS DVR R-15



## gordon1fan

I need the TV codes to a Philips 51PW9303 TV. The receiver only list two codes, and neither one works. I tried the manual scan, nothing works. Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Jhon69

gordon1fan said:


> I need the TV codes to a Philips 51PW9303 TV. The receiver only list two codes, and neither one works. I tried the manual scan, nothing works. Please help! Thanks!


What remote control do you have and which codes did you try?


----------



## gordon1fan

Jhon69 said:


> What remote control do you have and which codes did you try?


I need TV codes for the white remote control that came with my DIRECTV PLUS DVR R 15-100. I tried the codes that was in the remote control menu of the the receiver, which was Philips, but they did not work.


----------



## personman

gordon1fan said:


> I need TV codes for the white remote control that came with my DIRECTV PLUS DVR R 15-100. I tried the codes that was in the remote control menu of the the receiver, which was Philips, but they did not work.


There is more than one remote control that could come with your R15.

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4350020

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/downloadPage.jsp?assetId=1100066


----------



## Upstream

Try the codes for Magnavox too.


----------



## akhicks

i agree with upstream try magnavox. you can also call dtv and ask if they have any codes that arent listed.


----------

